# Help is needed



## mwashington1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello everyone my name is Marcus and I'm an up and coming electrician apprentice for the Ibew local 613 and I wanted to know what type of math is used on the assessment test please help it will be dearly appreciated....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*hELP IS NEEDED*

You will most probably get a lot of responses so here goes. How much math have you had? Did you graduate from H.S.?


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

Master Algebra 1 and 2 

then remember W=AV and E=IR 

picture Waving and your Ear

W = Watts = Power
A= amps = I = Current 
V = Volts = E 
R = Resistance in ohms

you can make anything out of those


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

start with SOLID arithmetic competence:
mentally do division and all the multiplication tables (through 12's)
add & subtract fractions (read a tape measure?)

Add basic algebra to that (eg: ohms law) and you're golden.

After you've been in a while... There is really no limit to how much math COULD come into play during a varied career but most (truly) won't use it much and those that will won't need to do it without cheat sheets 

http://www.electricianmath.com/


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Not much*

Hello Bryan,

Not sure where your at but here in Montana you don't need much of that math stuff. Just basic stuff and basic tools. It's all in Ugly's. Bob told me not to worry about the math, just remember yellow goes on 20 amp and white on 15 amp and a few other things. They don't inspect much anyway out here. Blacks to Blacks, Whites to Whites and so on. We do lots of pipe as well. Just kinda fill it with some extra space Bob said. He also gave us a chart for bigger wires and breakers. It's all the charts mixed into one. He says not to worry about all the different types of insulation and stuff. Anyhow, good luck whatever you do. 

John


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

JohnSham said:


> Hello Bryan,
> 
> Not sure where your at but here in Montana you don't need much of that math stuff.
> 
> sniiiiiiiiiiiiiip



I like Bozeman and Missoula.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> Hello Bryan,
> 
> Not sure where your at but here in Montana you don't need much of that math stuff. Just basic stuff and basic tools. It's all in Ugly's. Bob told me not to worry about the math, just remember yellow goes on 20 amp and white on 15 amp and a few other things. They don't inspect much anyway out here. Blacks to Blacks, Whites to Whites and so on. We do lots of pipe as well. Just kinda fill it with some extra space Bob said. He also gave us a chart for bigger wires and breakers. It's all the charts mixed into one. He says not to worry about all the different types of insulation and stuff. Anyhow, good luck whatever you do.
> 
> John


 Don't listen to this.:no:


DDD hit the nail on the head.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> Hello Bryan,
> 
> Not sure where your at but here in Montana you don't need much of that math stuff. Just basic stuff and basic tools. It's all in Ugly's. Bob told me not to worry about the math, just remember yellow goes on 20 amp and white on 15 amp and a few other things. They don't inspect much anyway out here. Blacks to Blacks, Whites to Whites and so on. We do lots of pipe as well. Just kinda fill it with some extra space Bob said. He also gave us a chart for bigger wires and breakers. It's all the charts mixed into one. He says not to worry about all the different types of insulation and stuff. Anyhow, good luck whatever you do.
> 
> John


 i thought this forum was " Professionals " only. :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> i thought this forum was " Professionals " only. :whistling2:


 Yea, Why has this guy slipped thru the cracks?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> Master Algebra 1 and 2
> 
> then remember* W=AV*
> 
> ...


 
EXCEPT VxA=VAxpf=W
CHECK MY LICENSE PLATES IF YOU DOUBT THIS (yes I am yelling)


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

you can make insert ^practically anything insert out of those

corrected


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought the only math that you needed in the ibew was how to convert grams to ounces


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I thought the only math that you needed in the ibew was how to convert grams to ounces


 
How many grams of cheese will a 14 ounce rat eat?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> you can make insert ^practically anything insert out of those


What?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

brian john said:


> How many grams of cheese will a 14 ounce rat eat?


an eight-ball ?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

wildleg said:


> I thought the only math that you needed in the ibew was how to convert grams to ounces



:lol: :lol:


----------



## River Boy (Oct 26, 2009)

JohnSham said:


> Hello Bryan,
> 
> Not sure where your at but here in Montana you don't need much of that math stuff. Just basic stuff and basic tools. It's all in Ugly's. Bob told me not to worry about the math, just remember yellow goes on 20 amp and white on 15 amp and a few other things. *How about "Green is Ground the World Around".*They don't inspect much anyway out here. Blacks to Blacks, Whites to Whites and so on. We do lots of pipe as well. Just kinda fill it with some extra space Bob said. He also gave us a chart for bigger wires and breakers. It's all the charts mixed into one. He says not to worry about all the different types of insulation and stuff. Anyhow, good luck whatever you do.
> 
> John


Who is Bob?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

c'mon man, are you serious ? you don't know who Bob is ?


----------



## River Boy (Oct 26, 2009)

wildleg said:


> c'mon man, are you serious ? you don't know who Bob is ?



The Original Bad Bob?
Larry and Bob?
Buffalo Bob?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> EXCEPT VxA=VAxpf=W
> CHECK MY LICENSE PLATES IF YOU DOUBT THIS (yes I am yelling)


Your plates have expired you scofflaw.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

For a Union program you're going to need Algebra and Trig. You won't use it in the field in all likely hood but you'll probably need it for school. A trained monkey can learn Alg and Trig. G'luck!


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm in a similar position applying for an apprenticeship with local 569. However you need to know basic math inside out, know how to multiple, divide add, subtract without the use of a calculator.

I was out of High School for 9 years, best thing I found is Basic Math & pre algebra for dummies work book. Also try www.aleks.com and go in for the math refresher course, its online, its challenging in places but you can go at your own pace and at any time day or night.

I sat the entrance test last autumn and I found the math part was ALL ALGEBRA. Get to know it really well as you need Speed and accuracy on the exam. 

Good luck!


----------



## sparky131 (Mar 11, 2010)

mwashington1 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Marcus and I'm an up and coming electrician apprentice for the Ibew local 613 and I wanted to know what type of math is used on the assessment test please help it will be dearly appreciated....


 
Key words "on the assessment test." It is nice you guys are trying to help, but he really needs the question answered. My test had basic algebra 2 stuff like (x+y)(x+y)=? Then it had some simple stuff at the end like pie graphs and adding/converting fractions. MAy be some geometry, SOH CAH TOA(sin, cosine, tangent). I took it in two places where I scored well in both(work was slow). Just remember if you're having trouble, skip it and work from the back of the section. I remember no Ohms law on either 2 of my tests, both different locals.


----------

